# looking for judo school in victoria, Australia



## fd13btt (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello everybody. im new here. just looking for a judo school around the Bayswater area, Victoria, Australia.  To compartment my kickboxing traning  any help will be great 

thank


----------



## fd13btt (Mar 24, 2007)

any judo school in the eastern, Victoria area would be ok as well

thank


----------

